# What to do with the extension?



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

What can I do with this 2 rats worth of space?


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

cont...


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Get two more rats? *snerks*

No seriously what do you mean by that? pvc tubes would be fun, more hammocks and more levels. Alot of it doesn't seem to have levels so you need something to devide it up there.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Ooh I know it tempting. theres a few rescue girls in aberdeen ive had my eye on and theres someone in Dundee who is breeding labs rats with a fantastic health record and family history of long life 4+ yrs 

I got the cage for a Â£10 whenI got the carrier cage and thought I might as well use it so I wired it on top but they both have bed rooms, they have a kitchen/larder/water area, a fun area with boxes and climbing ropes...
I was thinking a gym type area-I want to get a ratt wheel cus they have outgrown the one in the hamster habitat. 
Can you think of a way I could put in levels with out spending any money (Im quite handy and have cable ties, strong wire, chicken wire, lino and lots of random junk)?
any tips for getting cheep tubes-I looked ion the net and I can order lovely coloured tubes to size but it works out quite pricey?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

PVC tubes or empty pringles cans. the dollar store also has those round water bottles that you could cut the bottom out of with a bit of time and cursing. and dryer hose works great. very cheap for the ammount that yo can get and when they get grimy you can just throw them out. they can be held up easily with safety pins. the dollar store also has shower shelves and corner shelves for cheap that can be wired or zip tied on. but i prefer the hammocks over solid levels. easier to clean and easier to move around when they look like they're getting bored. and they can be made out of dollar store face cloths, dish cloths or towels and safety pins to hold them up. hamster balls tied to the side makes excellent hidey hole and cuddle spots, same with ferret corner litter trays. and the hamster balls can be found in nearly any second hand shop or yard sale for only a few cents to a dollar. you may even be able to get it free if it's damaged and you don't take the cage that went with it. and you don't need the door peice which is most often missing.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Wows thanks for the ideas


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

nice cage


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks 
Its a bit of a messy mongrel but we like it


----------

